# Tiny Bubbles will NOT go away, please help.



## Born4spd (Jan 20, 2008)

All my water Parameters are ok. I do weekly water changes. Im running an Aquatech 20-40 HOB power filter.

I have cories, neon tetras, and guppies.

NOW the problem... There are TINY bubbles suspended in the water.

I have tried lowering and raising the water level..
More water changes..

None of this works..

Instead of adding a quick remedy chemical , i want to know what is causing this problem in my tank.

Any one have any ideas?

Oh and any arrangement tips?


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you mean they're floating around mid-water or clinging to the sides of the tank? I had the latter problem when I first set up my tank. They wouldn't go away for the first few days of cycling, so I reached in and gently ran my fingers across wherever there were those pesky little bubbles. They haven't come back since.


----------



## Born4spd (Jan 20, 2008)

Suspended bubbles... 

That pic is actually rather clear... those are mostly bubbles. 


My water level is all the way up.


----------



## thespiff (Nov 12, 2007)

One time I did a big water change and the next day noticed a lot of bubbles clumped around the tank. They wouldn't go away for days. Eventually I realized what they were: snail eggs from the hitchhikers on my plants. My fish gobbled them up eventually.

Are you sure they are just air bubbles?


----------



## Born4spd (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea they are bubbles... 

They are TINY... but they arent on the tank they flow IN the water... they are floating in the middle of the water.

Its kind of like when you run the hot water and it gets cloudy from all the little bubbles... lol


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
is it possible that it's caused by your water flowing
back into the tank from the filter,i find that when the flow is strong
i sometimes get little bubbles in the water,
i find them anoying,as they make my tank sometimes appear
cloudy.Is there any chance of re positioning(sp) the nozzel,
or spray bar to see if this changes anything.


----------



## Born4spd (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a HOB powerfilter so i cant really do anything other than change water level.. 

I have tried it up , and tried it down... bUbbles still remain 

Thanks for your help though.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no worries. 
maybe someone else who has HOB filter might pop in
with a suggestion,
i hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Born4spd (Jan 20, 2008)

Im starting to think it may be my driftwood.

Its cypress... maybe it has some thing in it that releases air?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i wouldn't have thought that the wood would do that,
having said that,how long has it been in there,
is it possible the bubbles are from the wood becomming
wter soaked perhaps. ?
you could always test to see,take the wood out 
if the bubbles are still there then it's not that,and i would
then say its the flow from the filter back into the tank.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you soak the wood before putting it in/ If not then it may not have been waterlogged in which case it is just becoming water logged now and is releasing th air. I still think this is unlikely as i wouldn't have thought this would have left bubbles for any prolongued period of time.

Follow Willows suggestin and leave it out for a few days to se if the peoblem persists, but I doubt it's the wood TBH.


----------



## LincolnS (Dec 24, 2007)

is you air pump directly underneath of your filter? I get small bubbles in mine from that.


----------

